# OT - Warp-O-Mobile



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FInally got hooked on 4 wheels... cheapo VW Golf 87 in Auto tranny flava...

Looks for ****, but rolls good... so far. It's grey... so it's been already nick'ed "the rat" 

I don't know how to drive correctly yet (lack of mirror use)... but somehow I made it in one piece from Iztapalapa to my place.

OT... 545... Here's how I made shorter the straps on my shinguards....





































If you were any good at your "Corte y Confeccion" Lessons, you'll be smoove sailing to get your shorter.

... yeah... my calves are pathethic... so what? I'm not entering Miss Universe or anything.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank god its not an Atos


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Thank god its not an Atos


Cierto es.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> FInally got hooked on 4 wheels... cheapo VW Golf 87 in Auto tranny flava...
> 
> Looks for ****, but rolls good... so far. It's grey... so it's been already nick'ed "the rat"
> 
> ...


Congrats on the warp-o-mobile!!, Golfs are reliable cars, just make sure to get a good "baston" and you'll be alright. As for the mirror use, pretty scarey you don't used them :eekster: :nono: ... don't worry though, it will come pretty soon with practice, then you'll spend more time looking at your mirrors than looking at the road... not really but maybe 40-60.

BTW, good job with the straps, they look good.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... Atos are crap. But why?

Taxi drivers seem to like them a lot and are regarded by them as reliable cars...what gives?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats.. Now you can avoid all that roadiness when you want to go to Chiluca :thumbsup: 
Besides, why would you want a fancy car just to get around town?

Good job on the straps. I may do that. They are pretty annoying when they fly around.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ...Besides, why would you want a fancy car just to get around town?...
> .


Dito, just look at the POS I am driving... Ironically, i am thinking on getting a small SUV for my soon-to-be-wife in the next couple of months.... It make me think how sound mtbgiovanny's signature really is .

As for the Atos, you are right, I don't think it is a POS it serves well as a taxi for a reason, and I can think of a series of attributes: cheapo OPEX, small (yup, small is good in a city like this), and reliable, it is indeed an excellent city car (not a car I would recommend for going out of town though, it'd be pretty unsafe). It is just not the best looking car and that make people not wanting them. Other than its looks, maybe it has some safety issues (a lot of cars have them as well), but hey.. it is a Hundai which is really good nowadays (its a shame they still have the stigma from older models). I wouldn't discard the Atos, unless you are planning on doing frequent road trips on it.

But honestly, don´t sweat it, just buy a car you like and you´ll be happy.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> FInally got hooked on 4 wheels... cheapo VW Golf 87 in Auto tranny flava...
> 
> Looks for ****, but rolls good... so far. It's grey... so it's been already nick'ed "the rat"
> 
> I don't know how to drive correctly yet (lack of mirror use)... but somehow I made it in one piece from Iztapalapa to my place.


Sorry i didn't see this before... congrats Warp!

My first ride was an 84 VW Rabbit (predecessor to the Golf), so I know what kind of car you talk about... mine was Diesel though  carried me for about 2 years... VWs are great... if you take good care of them, they will take you anywhere :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Warp !~!

Somehow I don't trust you on 4 wheels , but congratulations on the new ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .

Now you can take the family on Sunday afternoon rides (ooops drives) for a scenic picnic.

Why you wearing armour ?~?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Hey Warp !~!
> 
> Somehow I don't trust you on 4 wheels , but congratulations on the new ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doods!!

Cris... After buying the car I started reading some and the MK2 of the Jetta/Golf platform (like mine) is highly regarded worldwide... It's nice to drive around indeed. It should be better in driver version, but the auto tranny is better for us beginners.

AM... You do goo not trusting me on 4 wheels... especially if I had to drive down under!!

I'm wearing armor because I'm riding trails like this


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Thanks, Doods!!
> 
> Cris... After buying the car I started reading some and the MK2 of the Jetta/Golf platform (like mine) is highly regarded worldwide... It's nice to drive around indeed. It should be better in driver version, but the auto tranny is better for us beginners.


Howabout a photo for the peanut gallery ?~? Go on, make your thread's day ....



Warp said:


> AM... You do goo not trusting me on 4 wheels... especially if I had to drive down under!!
> 
> I'm wearing armor because I'm riding trails like this


Well you need to actually ride first....


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats on the new car.........and thanks for the pointers on modifying body armour


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

TiEndo said:


> Congrats on the new car.........and thanks for the pointers on modifying body armour


Same question... what do you need armour for    rft: rft: rft: ?~?

When do the wet weather 9's arrive ?~?


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Same question... what do you need armour for    rft: rft: rft: ?~?
> 
> When do the wet weather 9's arrive ?~?


Well, Chad should have them this week, but then he's gonna throw a cassette, rubber, spare rotors, and my "free" hat in the box......I'm gonna splurge and get him to Fed-ex it so I don't get the package tied up in customs.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

TiEndo said:


> Well, Chad should have them this week, but then he's gonna throw a cassette, rubber, spare rotors, and my "free" hat in the box......I'm gonna splurge and get him to Fed-ex it so I don't get the package tied up in customs.


At last. You can be at peace now .... madhatter


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Howabout a photo for the peanut gallery ?~? Go on, make your thread's day ....


Aye... I finally got tthrough the pics things... Here's the more than famous, INFAMOUS....

"THE RAT"




























It's uglier in person... but I've got to love it in so short time.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dat rig is da shitznitz dawg!!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks great, Warp!

Now... bike rack or do you put the Blade on the back seat?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Looks great, Warp!
> 
> Now... bike rack or do you put the Blade on the back seat?


I'm thinking a trunk rack... a roof one would be more expensive than a new paint job! 

Tacu... yeah, those are the shizzle! It kicks nicely when the overdrive gets in... RAT POWER!!!! :thumbsup:

It needs a buttload of money for a full restore... but I just need it to ride nicely, not looking good.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'm thinking a trunk rack... a roof one would be more expensive than a new paint job!
> 
> Tacu... yeah, those are the shizzle! It kicks nicely when the overdrive gets in... RAT POWER!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> It needs a buttload of money for a full restore... but I just need it to ride nicely, not looking good.


Yep.. a trunk rack for 1-2 bikes is fine... if you plan to take more buddies with you I recommend you look for a hitch rack (faster to get on/off), but they can get expensive (you could get a used one though and have the hitch made at some shop (sometimes this is cheaper than getting one from the states  )


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*Die Ratte*

Great car Warp. I had one very similar, until my roommate destroyed it.

Did you have to pay for parking at home ?~?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> *Die Ratte*
> 
> Great car Warp. I had one very similar, until my roommate destroyed it.
> 
> Did you have to pay for parking at home ?~?


Genau, AM!

Die große Ratte!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> *Die Ratte*
> 
> Great car Warp. I had one very similar, until my roommate destroyed it.
> 
> Did you have to pay for parking at home ?~?


Thanks folks!!

Yeah, it's a nice car. Little demanding I'd say.

I don't have to pay for the parking at home... It comes included with the rent of the apartment. I even used to rent it to another guy (who was smart enough to have two cars and one parking spot  ) before I got my car.

Die Grosse Ratte... nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice car, I always wanted one of those . I like the color and looks in nice condition.. What do you have under the hood, a 1.8? if I remember well, the GTI version had something like a 2.3... crazy thing!!! too much power in such a small vehicle, it was like the mini of the 80's...or was it 90's

Anyways, take care of it and enjoy it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Nice car, I always wanted one of those . I like the color and looks in nice condition.. What do you have under the hood, a 1.8? if I remember well, the GTI version had something like a 2.3... crazy thing!!! too much power in such a small vehicle, it was like the mini of the 80's...or was it 90's
> 
> Anyways, take care of it and enjoy it.


Thanks, bro!!

I have a 1.8 ihih, but still the 8V one with carburettor... yeah it was the high 80's-low 90's people's Porsche.

Not actually this one, but the GTI. There was one with a 2.0 engine (that was the crazy one) but the shiznitz was the 1.8 Turbo... without restrictions and some mods, these things can develop 250HP's 

Mine is a modest 115HP's and the auto tranny saps lots of power... it still kicks nicely.

I can retrofit more modern engines with Fuel Injection and Turbo... but I guess I need better brakes to start with, and the tranny and final drive would have to be swapped too... however the engine mounts on the chassis are virtually the same. VW made a terrific job with the MK2. The MK3 (or G3, or A3) was not as maneuverable and the engines are tamer, relative to the weight of the car. Put in the MK2 chassis, the MK3 engines are the shizzle!!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> ....
> I can retrofit more modern engines with Fuel Injection and Turbo... but I guess I need better brakes to start with, and the tranny and final drive would have to be swapped too... however the engine mounts on the chassis are virtually the same. VW made a terrific job with the MK2. The MK3 (or G3, or A3) was not as maneuverable and the engines are tamer, relative to the weight of the car. Put in the MK2 chassis, the MK3 engines are the shizzle!!


oh oh.... bling-o-blade & a bling-o-golf !~!


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Se ve bien tu Golf. Mucho mejor y más fácil de mantener que esa minivan chocolata que está al fondo.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Mine is a modest 115HP's and the auto tranny saps lots of power... it still kicks nicely.


Modest??? that is a lot of power, my Jetta A4 used to have the same hp's and really kicked; as long as no more than 2 people were in the car. Your car weight probaly a lil less than the ton, am I right? One think I like about VW, is that they have the torque at low rpms (usually around the 3-3.5ks) which makse for a very responsive cars.



Warp said:


> VW made a terrific job with the MK2. The MK3 (or G3, or A3) was not as maneuverable and the engines are tamer, relative to the weight of the car. Put in the MK2 chassis, the MK3 engines are the shizzle!!


I once got to ride a A3 and I really liked it. It was one of the latter versions with the 2.0 *same power as your's). What I liked about the car was that it felt heavier and lower to the ground than the A4 which was really nice at highway speeds. It felt safer. The A4 was lighter and amazingly maneuverable on twisty roads, but you could tell it was a light car at high speed. It was a safe car, but I rather having a heavier car when I am at speed.

Anyways, too much about cars, enjoy.


----------

